

Ask HN: Startup blogs? - agotterer

I'm trying to compile a list of blogs that focus on just startups. I'm finding a number of my go to sites have turned into general tech news and lost some of that startup focus.
======
KB
You may find a few here: <http://web20.originalsignal.com/>

~~~
agotterer
These are all the big players that I am aware of. Getting the feeling I'm not
going to find exactly what I want. Thanks, this is a pretty nice way of seeing
everything at once though. Just bookmarked it!

------
ScottWhigham
Guy K's alltop has a bunch of stuff. I don't have the link(s) to the
particular pages but check it out.

~~~
agotterer
<http://startups.alltop.com/>. They have a pretty decent startup section.

Side note: I really love their site design!

------
newmediaclay
onstartups.com

~~~
agotterer
This is on my list, pretty good resource. I was actually looking more for
startup review sites. Thanks!

